# 60 Gallon tank that I am rebuilding.. any suggestions?



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi all,
I recently decided to get back into the hobby after a break caused in part by the reason for the mosty empty tank.  I have had just a few khuli loaches and a few bleeding heart tetras in there for a good number of months so I assume that the tank is going to need a re-cycling. I moved the said fish to my 20 long. I have had many soft water Cichlids (despite being in an area with very hard and alkaline water  ) so I decided that this round I should get african cichlids. I am looking for some fish that will be interesting, not to care intensive or delicate, fairly easy to aquire, and not too hard to breed. I have lots of Cichlid stones and I have an inert sand substrate. I am willing to buy new ornaments, but not to buy new substrate. I have done some research about different kinds of African Cichlids already (I also read _The Cichlid Fishes_ by Barlow) but I am kind of overwhelmed by the sheer number of species.

Thanks!
S


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions and shape of your tank? Sometimes a 60G is not long enough to give you the maximum options for stocking African Rift Lake cichlids (they have the hard water rep).

Which one caught your eye?


----------



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

On a side note, has anyone ever had Nanochromis parilus cichlids before? I got them when I ordered a south american species (go figure). I got 3 of them and ended up with multiple breeding pairs until something wiped out the whole population in about a week. This was pretty heartbreaking as I really loved watching the fish raise their brood and protect them.


----------



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

Hmm I have to check but it is 4 ft long and 1 ft wide. I really like the shell dweller species and the julies, but other than that I prefer the less flashy species over the more flashy ones.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

Well that is 2/3 of your stocking. Add a dozen non-jumbo cyprichromis are you are done! Enjoy the tank!

The shellies want shells of course and the cyps need open sand. Stack a couple cichlid-stones for the julidochromis are you are good.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I like the above suggestions, but just wanted to add, stick to Julidochromis ornatus, transcriptus or Gombe, as the others get too big, and tend to pick on the shellies.


----------



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for your help. I've been researching the cyps and they are pretty cool. I have a few questions about stocking and decorating. After I fishless cycle the tank, does the order that I add them matter? I know that I should add all of the shell dwellers and all of the julies at once so that there aren't established individuals of the species that will harrass new fish, but does that apply to this situation? Also, do the cyps like oraments that protrude into the top of the tank? I dont want them to get startled or feel unsafe. I know that you want a large school of the cryps, but whats a good amount for stocking on the julies? When I was reading some places said they'd form a harem and some places said that you should just keep a pair. Also, should I have 2 seperate stacks for the julies or just have 1?

Sorry for all of the questions 
Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Add the fish all at once (assuming you are cycling with ammonia).

Cyps like rocks/caves high up yes. Julidochromis buy six and end up with a pair. They can form colonies in larger tanks, and if it happens in your tank congrats. But likely you will end up with a single pair. The pair will like the underside of a big flat rock. Like a lean-to shelter in camping.


----------



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

Alright sounds good. I might be using some hardy fish to cycle it then moving those fish to a different tank instead of a fishless cycle, but either way should work the same. If I cant get these at my local fish store, whats a good website to buy from?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Using fish to cycle is harmful to them. Better to go fishless.

Using fish to cycle also may limit your beneficial bacteria unless you get the same bioload as you will have when fully stocked with your final fish.

Check Retailer Reviews for vendors so Cichlid-forum can keep review type information out of the forums. Or Members can PM you or you can PM them.


----------



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

Alright. And the noramal amonia from a hardware store would work?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As long as it has no additives...pure ammonia. No soap or fragrance.


----------



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

Alright great. I think thats pretty much it. Thanks for all of your help.


----------

